# Directions to meeting



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

If anyone needs directions to the meeting, pm me. 

I live in Oak Point, Oak Point shares a zip code with Little Elm. So if you're trying to get online directions, sometimes they force you to choose Little Elm. Doesn't matter, the directions are still the same.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Cheryl,
Thanks for hosting the meeting. For those that were not able to make it you missed a good one.

Happy Holidays Everyone.


----------

